# Mini Cigars



## Jezebelguy (Sep 6, 2015)

So I've been relishing my tin of Romeo y Julieta aroma mini cigars. I got the red tin, the sweet. I think they're medium, the blues are mild, the whites are stronger. They are amazing. The tin says Made in Spain, so not sure what kind of tobacco they use. Maybe someone here knows. They didn't cost much, I got 20 in a tin and have already smoked about 8. They taste great and the smell is divine. They are about as narrow and long as a cigarette. I'm not inhaling them, just smoking and retrohaling. Is that the proper way to smoke a mini cigar, or are you supposed to inhale them? 

I like them so much, that I plan on getting more. I may pick up a regular-sized Fuente to enjoy next trip to the cigar store, but I love these minis for every day. What are some other good mini cigars that I might try? I saw some Cohiba minis and also a box of Davidoff minis, kind of want to try the Davidoffs. How about Macanudos? I like the narrower gauge for everyday, but for weekends or evenings I'll stick to Fuentes or Partegas. Just looking for a suggestion of some other good minis I should try. Thanks!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Mini cigars have a big following and one of the reasons is because a lot of people just don't have the time to devote themselves to an hour or more session of larger cigars. Minis fill that void....as with any cigar it's best not to inhale...smoke it as you would any cigar and let the flavor/profile settle in and then blow it out....this is called the "finish" where it lays on the palate..tongue...cheeks and then casually let go.

You've actually named some very good minis....I used to smoke them as well when I was working but now that I am retired I don't smoke em anymore because I have plenty of time to smoke.


----------



## Ubiquitous (Aug 26, 2015)

My favorite mini cigars were always the Excalibur cigarillos by Hoyo de Monterrey (4x24). I haven't had them in quite some time though. Currently, I'm smoking Alta Gracia panatelas. They are slightly longer, 5.6x26 I think. I've never seen them in my local B&M though.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

I've smoked probably 5 or 6 tins of mini Cohibas. While they certainly don't stack up to full-size red dots, they fit the bill for me if you take small puffs. I am fairly interested in trying the Macanudo minis, I'd like to have a milder cigarillo/mini option.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

I bought some Macanudo Court Gold Label. Very mild smoke and enjoyable as a quickie. Your taste may vary.


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

I've had a pack of davidoff minis and they were pretty good, nice mellow flavor. I used them for the ride to work, a quick 5-10 minute smoke
Most minis are made with short filler, usually scraps and trim from the cigar they are meant to mimic.

If you are an AF fan, I've gone thru about 2 or 3 tins of cubanitos, they are a bit larger at about 20 or 30 minutes to me, but are awesome if you want some AF on the fly.


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

About as small as I'll go is a Backwoods if my buddy offers me one. I don't go smaller than Mini Corona size. I can go through a Mini Corona in about 30-45 mins which is perfect. If I don't have that kind of time I'll do without till I have time to relax.


----------



## BMWBen (Dec 19, 2014)

The Partagas Puritos are also really good


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I always have a box or two of Ashton half coronas in my saddlebag. A good 20 minute smoke.


----------



## Jezebelguy (Sep 6, 2015)

Great comments & suggestions, thanks everyone! I'm an ex-cigarette smoker, so I love the mini-size, just feels natural, & r&j's I've been smoking last about 10-15 minutes. I inhaled a couple times to try, very very strong, best just puffed & retrohaled. I'll be getting another tin of these for sure. And while they smell great while you smoke, they don't leave a nasty after-smell like cigarettes did!

A few years back I tried some slightly larger Macanudo Maduros, I think they were in a tin of 5. They were thicker & longer but not a full sized cigar. I didn't like them. I tend to not like peaty, dark, damp-tasting cigars. I go for the strong, fresh, bright-tasting flavor. I'm open to Macanudos again just not the Maduros or whatever the dark ones were.

I definitely love Fuente. I'll see if my cigar store has any cubanitos, they sound really good. Those Partegas Puritos sound good too. And I want to try some Davidoff minis as well.

As a newbie to cigars, I can't stress enough how important retrohaling is to the experience. You get the full aromas & sense of the cigar that you can't get by just puffing.

I'll try some of your guys' mini recommendations and see how I like them. One other thing..When you smoke a cigar, mini or regular size, when you retrohale and puff, do you get nicotine? When I smoke, I feel a slight buzz, but a gentle one, not like when you smoked cigarettes. I know they're totally different. I find I can smoke 1-5 cigars a day and feel satisfied, but with cigarettes I was on a pack or two a day. Glad to be rid of those!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

Jezebelguy said:


> As a newbie to cigars, I can't stress enough how important retrohaling is to the experience. You get the full aromas & sense of the cigar that you can't get by just puffing.


I retrohale once per cigar. If I do it too many times, it wreaks havoc on my sinuses. Just sayin'.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

So...how do you store these? Are they okay to be left in the tin, or do you store them in your humi/tupperdore?

I've seen these before, and I think I tried one many years ago, but I don't remember the experience. I've thought of trying them again though.


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

Jade Falcon said:


> So...how do you store these? Are they okay to be left in the tin, or do you store them in your humi/tupperdore?
> 
> I've seen these before, and I think I tried one many years ago, but I don't remember the experience. I've thought of trying them again though.


I leave them in their packs and carry around as-is, then toss the pack in the humi when I get home. Some, like the AF cubanitos, are individually cello'd inside the tin, and those I just toss all in my humi, scrap the tin, and bring them with me as needed.


----------



## Jezebelguy (Sep 6, 2015)

With the tins, I don't worry about them as much as I do the higher-grade individual cigars. When I buy an individual Fuente for instance, I live in a fairly humid climate (Ky) anyway, but I don't let more than a week or two pass before I smoke it after I buy one for say the weekend or something. But with the smaller mini cigars like the Romeo y Julieta minis, they come with a seal but I just take one out when I want to smoke and keep the lid shut & store them in a fairly consistent place like my cedar chest. Or just keep the tin closed and in my pocket if I'm on the go. But for the Fuentes or Partagas, I keep those stored away and smoke them not too many days after I get one. Or like the Cubanitos, they're wrapped individually in a tin so you can just open one when ready to smoke. I definitely am going to have to get those, I LOVE Fuentes.


----------



## Jezebelguy (Sep 6, 2015)

Personally I find that I need to retrohale several times when smoking a cigar, whether a full size or mini, because that for me gives the strongest sensations and flavor. So it's about 50/50 for me, half puff, half retrohale. With minis, maybe even more retrohale, because as a once-heavy cigarette smoker, I like and need that sensation of blowing out my nose for the full experience.  Now if I smoked a very very strong cigar, it might be less. I tend to like a full bodied cigar, tons of flavor, in your face, but not necessarily one loaded with nicotine either.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Jezebelguy said:


> Great comments & suggestions, thanks everyone! I'm an ex-cigarette smoker, so I love the mini-size, just feels natural, & r&j's I've been smoking last about 10-15 minutes. I inhaled a couple times to try, very very strong, best just puffed & retrohaled. I'll be getting another tin of these for sure. And while they smell great while you smoke, they don't leave a nasty after-smell like cigarettes did!
> 
> A few years back I tried some slightly larger Macanudo Maduros, I think they were in a tin of 5. They were thicker & longer but not a full sized cigar. I didn't like them. I tend to not like peaty, dark, damp-tasting cigars. I go for the strong, fresh, bright-tasting flavor. I'm open to Macanudos again just not the Maduros or whatever the dark ones were.
> 
> ...


You will always get nicotine whether you inhale, retrohale or just let the smoke linger in your mouth....


----------



## Aquaelvis (Jun 23, 2015)

Nat Sherman makes some good minis. I like the maduro.


----------



## Jezebelguy (Sep 6, 2015)

I tried a Fleur De Oliva a few years back, huge cigar, blue and red band, wonderful smoke. I remember it tasted very strong and fresh, just like I like, not damp or dank at all like the Macanudo Maduros. Of all the cigars I've tried so far, and I haven't tried that many, the Macanudo Maduros (in a green tin I think) were my least favorite. They were VERY dark, almost black, way too pungent for me. I had a regular sized Fuente, which was excellent, but if my cigar store has the Fuente cubanitos, I plan on trying them next. These red sweet romeo y julieta minis are seriously amazing!


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

I've tried a few of the minis, but the Perdomos and H Upmanns were the best to me.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

Is there any need to toast these? I imagine not, because of their small size. But I could be wrong. I'm going to give a tin of those Romeo y Juilieta a try this weekend, if I get out to my local B&M.


----------



## Jezebelguy (Sep 6, 2015)

Jade Falcon said:


> Is there any need to toast these? I imagine not, because of their small size. But I could be wrong. I'm going to give a tin of those Romeo y Juilieta a try this weekend, if I get out to my local B&M.


I wouldn't think so with the mini cigars. I just light with my cigar Butane or even a Bic works with a mini, just evenly light it & smoke away! If you try the R&J tins, I recommend the red, the sweet. Best thing I've smoked in ages. Going to try the white next, the white are natural (non-sweet) and a bit stronger.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

Jezebelguy said:


> I wouldn't think so with the mini cigars. I just light with my cigar Butane or even a Bic works with a mini, just evenly light it & smoke away! If you try the R&J tins, I recommend the red, the sweet. Best thing I've smoked in ages. Going to try the white next, the white are natural (non-sweet) and a bit stronger.


Thanks! Also want to give these a try too:






But they might be a little spendy. I'm looking for a quick cigar that I can smoke during NFL Halftime at my 49er club with the other smokers outside. So something that shouldn't take more than 10 minutes to smoke. And those RyJ look perfect for that.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Jade Falcon said:


> Thanks! Also want to give these a try too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because you're a Niner fan I had to put a "like" on your post if for no other reason. lol Actually, the Cubanitos are really good but I'd still rather smoke the full version...short fillers just don't give me the same pleasure that an AF Maduro 898 or the other churchill sized maddies do....yummmmm


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

Cigary said:


> Because you're a Niner fan I had to put a "like" on your post if for no other reason. lol Actually, the Cubanitos are really good but I'd still rather smoke the full version...short fillers just don't give me the same pleasure that an AF Maduro 898 or the other churchill sized maddies do....yummmmm


Thanks! Are you a 9er fan too?

I've heard a lot about the AF 898; definitely have to try one sometime. Is it in the Hemmingway line?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Jade Falcon said:


> Thanks! Are you a 9er fan too?
> 
> I've heard a lot about the AF 898; definitely have to try one sometime. Is it in the Hemmingway line?


Not in the Hemingway line....but they are some delicious cigars and Famous has a box of them on sale with a pretty good price...25 for $114...6X47.

Been a Niners Fan since I was a kid...won the Punt Pass & Kick in 1964 at the Old Kezar Stadium....real got some good swag and a real Niner Helmet...so many years ago.


----------



## Jezebelguy (Sep 6, 2015)

One of my first ever regular sized cigars was a Fuente, don't remember what label, but it was amazing. I've loved the brand ever since. I remember the full sized one being very good, strong, complex, flavorful, it had a very bright, brash taste, not pungent at all. I'm going to need to try the Cubanitos if for no other reason they're a smaller more convenient Fuente. But agreed, the full-sized are the nirvana


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

Cigary said:


> Not in the Hemingway line....but they are some delicious cigars and Famous has a box of them on sale with a pretty good price...25 for $114...6X47.
> 
> Been a Niners Fan since I was a kid...won the Punt Pass & Kick in 1964 at the Old Kezar Stadium....real got some good swag and a real Niner Helmet...so many years ago.


Wow dude! Since 1964; that's what I'm talking about!

I'm a 2nd Generation Faithful. My father and I are both 3rd Year Members of the Portland Faithful 49er Booster Club. My father held season tickets to the Stick for 10 strait years, from 1978 to 1988. And yep, he was there for "The Catch"; still remembers it like it was yesterday.

Me, my "Catch" is Alex Smith to Vernon Davis during the 2011 Divisional against New Orleans. God, that play man.....*happy sigh*

We'll be alright this year; book it! We've had a horrible off-season, but I am not giving into the "Doom & Gloom". I'm calling it 11-5. Now, we just gotta go get that win tomorrow in Pittsburgh.

Sorry for the derail. Carry on.


----------



## Jezebelguy (Sep 6, 2015)

My bricks & mortar cigar shop had several tins/boxes of minis, I went for the Romeo y Julieta because they were the best buy a tin of 20 for about 12 bucks. About same size as a cigarette. I love them. I notice, too that not only do they smell way better than cigarettes, they produce hardly any smoke while burning! Plenty when I puff or blow out, but the burn smoke is very minimal. I like that. The feel fairly soft, with a little bend to them, so they appear fairly fresh. The red aroma ones are so good. I wish they had a bit more bite since I don't inhale them anyway, maybe I'll try the non-sweet white tins next I think they're fuller bodied.

Some other minis my b&m had were Cohibas in the black box, Ashton, & Davidoff Minis. The Davidoffs are like 20 bucks or so for 20 cigarillos. I think they're maybe Nicaraguan so I want to maybe try them next.

They also had some tins of Macanudos, I think 10 in a box for about 18 dollars. A few years back, I bought a tin of Macanudo Ascots Maduros. I liked the size, quite a bit thicker and longer than the Romeo y Julieta minis, and each is wrapped individually. They aren't ideal for a quick 15 min smoke, but good for about a 30-minute one. The Maduro Ascots came in a brown & orange tin. The cigars themselves were very dark colored. I didn't care for them at all. They tasted pungent, kind of damp, heavy. Weren't quite for me taste-wise.
But I hear great things about the Macanudo Ascot Robustos & the Conneticuts. I definitely want to try those to see if I like them better than the Maduro. Love finding smaller cigars in tins, it's so convenient and you get more bang for your buck.


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

Jezebelguy said:


> The Davidoffs are like 20 bucks or so for 20 cigarillos. I think they're maybe Nicaraguan so I want to maybe try them next.


I've been smoking the davidoff golds for the last 2 weeks on my short drive to work. They taste great, about the size of a cigarette. I'd be interested in how you liked the Nicaraguan, if you try them. I have seen them sitting next to the golds but never tried em. These are great for smoking with cigarette smokers too, but notice I still tend to not finish in time with them. Those bastards make a cigarette dissapear in 2 minutes flat, I don't think it's possible to really match them there because we are on the tobacco train for different reasons.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Negatron said:


> Those bastards make a cigarette dissapear in 2 minutes flat, I don't think it's possible to really match them there because we are on the tobacco train for different reasons.


I would never want to match them, like you said we smoke for different reasons. I think they also blast through as they inhale into their lungs which has greater capacity then our mouth. I have tried minis, not my thing, felt like I was trying to transition to cigarettes.

But as @Cigary has mentioned, they have their place with people who don't have enough time. I personally wouldn't even firing up a stick unless I had time to relax and enjoy it.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Got a few tins a year ago. Cigarillos I guess. 8 or so per tin I think. R&J, Montecristo, H Upmann and Victor Sinclair 55s if I remember.

Wasn't a huge fan. Too strong to inhale, too short and hot to really enjoy IMHO. Still have em sitting in one of my tupperdors. Maybe I'll whip one out and try it again.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

Jezebelguy said:


> I wouldn't think so with the mini cigars. I just light with my cigar Butane or even a Bic works with a mini, just evenly light it & smoke away! If you try the R&J tins, I recommend the red, the sweet. Best thing I've smoked in ages. Going to try the white next, the white are natural (non-sweet) and a bit stronger.


Hey dude, I just picked up a tin of these today! I wrote about all of it in the "Purchase" sticky thread. Can't wait to try one. I got the red tin, and I'll be trying them this weekend at half time on Sunday.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I've tried several brands of the little cigarillos. They just don't measure up as I enjoy that good hour+ with full sized sticks, but it's always the last third I enjoy most. 

I too am a life long Niners fan. I became quite disenfranchised when Harbaugh benched Smith and went with the unproven. Smith was a guy that took a load of crap in the beginnings and actually had the 9ers redo his contract so the team could draft better offensive talent. Then one guy, Kyle Williams flubs the ball twice in the NFC championship and the run that would have got the team rings was over. Kaep has talent but defenses soon realized he was a 1-2-3 look the run qb. Harbaugh wrecked a locker room. Even after letting Smith go to KC he takes a D, that Singletary built to be so dominant and ruins it. Harbaugh was a decent college coach. He would make a good qb coach but his maniacal behavior has put the team back another decade. 

It's all life in the NFL. I love the college game so much more. Probably because I live near Buffalo. I had season tickets for 2 years in Seattle. They were 47 yard line and second row. Seattle considered these obstructed view seats so they were cheap. I went to see the players, and the up close of the Sea Gals didn't hurt either. This was back in the days of the Kingdome. I also was partial to Smith as a Utah Alumni, I got to see his whole collegiate career at the stadium in SLC. I was just in the right place and time. 

Glad to see the Utes getting back into a good rhythm. They play great defense and when they have good receivers and a solid running back they can make do with a mediocre quarterback. I miss the Urban Meyer years. Not a big Whittingham fan. He doesn't understand offense. Can't recruit good qbs. But when he has and trusts a good offensive coordinator the team does well

Back to cigars. Of all the little smokes I have tried the AF were the better ones. RyJ weren't bad. 15-30 minutes just wasn't enough but I can see how they could be handy for lunch breaks and such. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## tonyzoc (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm always searching for that perfect 1/2 hour smoke...something for lunch break or on the way to work. Most of the time I need a corona or smaller. I've tried a variety of small cigars... Parodi, backwoods, famous stubbies and maduritos, Rocky Patel juniors, various tins from CAO ..
So far the ones I like the most are AJ Fernandez puro authenico (at about $3 a stick in auction), Padron cortico maduro (same price in tins) and My Fathers Tres Reynas Coronas (about $50 a box in auction). 
This week I got a box of 50 Viliger Export Brazil ($42 auction). These are a cured box press machine made 4x38... Hope I like them.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

Negatron said:


> I've been smoking the davidoff golds for the last 2 weeks...I'd be interested in how you liked the Nicaraguan, if you try them. I have seen them sitting next to the golds but never tried em.


Not to quote myself like a turd but finally tried the NC davidoff minis and they were killer, imo 100 times better than golds. That lovely NC sweetness with a little bit of capsasin-spicy in the back of the throat. Really glad I tried a box, and honestly even seem to be constructed and packaged better than the golds, could just be a fluke, though.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Negatron said:


> Not to quote myself like a turd but finally tried the NC davidoff minis and they were killer, imo 100 times better than golds. That lovely NC sweetness with a little bit of capsasin-spicy in the back of the throat. Really glad I tried a box, and honestly even seem to be constructed and packaged better than the golds, could just be a fluke, though.


Damn. I want to get some now as that flavor profile is right up my alley.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

I've smoked two of those RyJ minis, and they just taste like tobacco and are also harsh. The smell is AMAZING, but I'm not getting it translated into flavor.


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

Champagne InHand said:


> Damn. I want to get some now as that flavor profile is right up my alley.


I needed a 5-10 minute smoke and have smoked probably 40-50 of the Golds. They were pretty mild and smooth, I've heard Davidoffs sumatra can sometimes come off as near flavorless but these tiny wrappers let a lot of flavor through.
Once I tried their NC version, I'll probably start getting them regularly. They are very rich, I love the retrohale aromas, this is probably the first mini I've had that honestly gave me the impression of a true cigars flavor. If you check em out hope you enjoy. They are kind of steep for their size ($1 for a 3 inch, 20RG, almost smaller than a cigarette) but a box of 20 will last me about 2-3 weeks so I like them.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I need a short smoke for dog walking in the cold weather. These sound great. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

I got some Eurosticks from Famous a while ago. These are "dry" cigars and require no humidor. Got both the natural and maduro, and prefer the maduro. Pretty good 20-30 minute smoke, I thought anyway.


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

Steve C. said:


> I got some Eurosticks from Famous a while ago. These are "dry" cigars and require no humidor. Got both the natural and maduro, and prefer the maduro. Pretty good 20-30 minute smoke, I thought anyway.


I have tried the brasil, maduro and natural of these sticks. They aren't a bad yard gar, but nothing special IMO. You need to smoke them slow or they are no good at all and get too hot.

just my .02

I had read these were awesmoe and then realized after I bought they have some cuban tobacco in them in the overseas blend. That probably does something to help smooth them out a bit more if that is the case.


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

Negatron said:


> Not to quote myself like a turd but finally tried the NC davidoff minis and they were killer, imo 100 times better than golds. That lovely NC sweetness with a little bit of capsasin-spicy in the back of the throat. Really glad I tried a box, and honestly even seem to be constructed and packaged better than the golds, could just be a fluke, though.


I might need something smaller over the winter to enjoy on a dog walk (or something to buy next time I travel and want to burn something in a lounge lol). I googled the minis and I saw a couple wrapper choices, but it could just be faulty web layout. Which ones did you get?

Davidoff Minis - Cigars International


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 10, 2015)

Henri Winterman's Cafe Creme. Can't beat 'em with a big stick. Ideally with tips, but nigh on impossible to find that type.


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

HighNoon said:


> I might need something smaller over the winter to enjoy on a dog walk (or something to buy next time I travel and want to burn something in a lounge lol). I googled the minis and I saw a couple wrapper choices, but it could just be faulty web layout. Which ones did you get?
> 
> Davidoff Minis - Cigars International


Not including their higher-end line (demi tasse i think), they have silver, gold, platinum, and Nicaragua, ive had golds and have recently fallen in love with their NC, which I think has only been out for a few months. The page you linked me, they are all the way at the bottom and appears that website currently only sells the NC in a brick of 100. I buy mine from B&M that sells them in packs of 10 or 20.


----------



## Montana (Nov 15, 2015)

Hello. To not to post a new thread, I would like to ask here. I am looking for cigarillos (mini). I have already tried romeo y julieta minis, but they seem to have pretty dull flavour. So, what exactly I am looking for, is cigarillos, which have sweetness, chocolate and creamy taste and the smoke would be nice smooth and not harsh. ( Looking for something like cigar flavour)
Thank you for suggestions, appreciate a lot.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

These RyJ minis are giving me bits of tobacco on my tongue when I inhale. Overall, I'm slightly disappointed in them, but I'll keep smoking them. I think I'll have one at half-time today when Portland takes on Charlotte.


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

Montana said:


> Hello. To not to post a new thread, I would like to ask here. I am looking for cigarillos (mini). I have already tried romeo y julieta minis, but they seem to have pretty dull flavour. So, what exactly I am looking for, is cigarillos, which have sweetness, chocolate and creamy taste and the smoke would be nice smooth and not harsh. ( Looking for something like cigar flavour)
> Thank you for suggestions, appreciate a lot.


Hey! Welcome to Puff Forum. Ive been mentioning them recently in this thread, try the Davidoff Nicaragua minis. It's the closest cigarillo I've had to a true cigar flavor. They are much deeper/rich flavor, it has that subtle sweetness to it. I like them a lot.
Also, feel free to hit up the new puffer forum and introduce yourself. Pretty solid/informative community they have here.


----------



## Franchise (Oct 26, 2014)

Not sure if these are small enough to qualify but 

I recently picked up a tin of A. Flores Gran Reserva Sungrown's in half corona and they are excellent. I don't typically smoke cigars this small (3.5"x46) but these will be a staple in my humidor from now on. I got 40 minutes out of one last night which is pretty impressive as I typically get 55-65 minutes out of a robusto. Very flavorful, perfect burn, never got hot or harsh. They are a little pricey, $20 for a 5 pack tin but worth it IMHO


----------



## Montana (Nov 15, 2015)

What about panter minis ? Has anyone tried them? And which of flavors is the most delightful?


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I bought a box of corona juniors. Bolivar habanos. Almost halfway through and they are such a treat. Lasting about 30 minutes. Perfect to share with my neighbor with a beer or glass of wine. Decent while walking the large puppy. I can carry a drink because he's strong as hell, but thinking of grabbing a hip flask for snow day walks. I got him a coat and dog Iditarod paw covers. I can't have him getting all that road salt in the paws. Plus it will provide me some solace smoking the Jrs. A little liquid encouragement and palate wetter to last that full 30 minutes. 


The were on sale for $109/box of 25. About $4 for a tasty little stick. 

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chad Vegas (Sep 29, 2015)

hawk45 said:


> About as small as I'll go is a Backwoods if my buddy offers me one. I don't go smaller than Mini Corona size. I can go through a Mini Corona in about 30-45 mins which is perfect. If I don't have that kind of time I'll do without till I have time to relax.


Yeah Backwoods! Brings back memories... but now I definitely converted those for Coronas.


----------



## Montana (Nov 15, 2015)

I have also smoked backwoods, wild rum taste.. Wouldn't buy again, due to a little harsh smoke.
And I am heading for those real minis filled with short filler because their smoking time is short - about 10-15 minutes what is perfect for lack of time moments. And Well, nobody tried panter minis? Especially those, vanilla flavoured.


P.s. i hve recently purchased panter aroma without filter.. totally do not worth money i have spent. I think, The best choice for minis is one of cuban mini habanos such as RyJ, Montecristo, Cohiba etc.

And finally realised that mini cigarillos are not worth to be smoked, I hope I will find joy of the real taste puffing standart sized cigars, hand rolled


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

Champagne InHand said:


> I bought a box of corona juniors. Bolivar habanos. Almost halfway through and they are such a treat. Lasting about 30 minutes. Perfect to share with my neighbor with a beer or glass of wine. Decent while walking the large puppy. I can carry a drink because he's strong as hell, but thinking of grabbing a hip flask for snow day walks. I got him a coat and dog Iditarod paw covers. I can't have him getting all that road salt in the paws. Plus it will provide me some solace smoking the Jrs. A little liquid encouragement and palate wetter to last that full 30 minutes.
> 
> The were on sale for $109/box of 25. About $4 for a tasty little stick.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Corona juniors, thank you!!! Fellow smoker was telling me about a petite bolivar but he couldn't remember what they were referred to. You like them decent?


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Negatron said:


> Corona juniors, thank you!!! Fellow smoker was telling me about a petite bolivar but he couldn't remember what they were referred to. You like them decent?


Yes. They are a fine smoke. I use a small punch on them. Almost a little box press to them. Bolivar also makes Petit Corona. Both are very good.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Bolivar Corona Junior. 









Love these.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 10, 2015)

Agreed about the Bolly corona juniors. Used to keep a few spare for hard times in rough country and they never let the side down. I generally prefer something milder in that size, but thanks for the reminder. 

Will stock up on a few asap and keep them close for when it feels like we will be towelling down with sandpaper.


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

Being an occasional fan of the much-maligned 'flavored' cigars, have enjoyed a few tins of Sinclair's Mini-shots, with the Spiced Rum and Sweet Bourbon probably being my favs. Mild, with just a slight 'infusion' of flavor, good for about 15 minutes, and even the missus likes 'em!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I've been known to smoke Djarums on occasion. It's harder now because I used to inhale. Plus the have tobacco skins instead of paper. Back in the day Kretek cigarettes gave the mouth a nice tingle. It's what we did as teens. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

Champagne InHand said:


> I've been known to smoke Djarums on occasion. It's harder now because I used to inhale. Plus the have tobacco skins instead of paper. Back in the day *Kretek cigarettes gave the mouth a nice tingle*. It's what we did as teens.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Ah yes, the smell of Kretek and their other clove-based brethren like Bidis always brings back warm memories of Indonesia, where the aroma is pretty much everywhere, especially on a warm tropical evening. And was once pretty fond of 'em, until I discovered how much more tar, carbon monoxide and 'other' stuff they have than plain tobacco!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Yep they smell great but full of tars. Clove has been a dental anesthetic for over a hundred years. I still love the smell of cinnamon, clove and nutmeg together even if just in apple cider. Great spices. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

Champagne InHand said:


> Bolivar Corona Junior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are these habanos? Wanna see if I can secure them or if I'm SOL


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Ming on Mongo said:


> Bidis


OMG Bidis. Tendu leaf with the string!!!
#flashback


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

Rondo said:


> OMG Bidis. Tendu leaf with the string!!!
> #flashback


LOL! A bit OT, but actually I've always sorta been drawn to that hand-hewn, 'organic' look in any kinda smoke, including cigars. Which is part of the attraction of backwoods 'cheroots', 'freehand-rolled' cigars, and "italian stogies" like De Nobili or Parodi.

But even though Bidis are usually considered the "poor man's cigarette" abroad, over here they seem to be popular among _this_ sorta crowd! ;-p


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Negatron said:


> Are these habanos? Wanna see if I can secure them or if I'm SOL


These are Habanos but at $4/stick in a decent price range. Bolivar DR also makes them and they are almost as tasty and strong flavor profile. .

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

Montana said:


> What about panter minis ? Has anyone tried them? And which of flavors is the most delightful?


I have a tin box of panter blue minis. It seems like I only have 15 minutes or so lately to light up, so these fit the bill nicely. Very nice mild smoke. I get a hint of coffee, sweetness, some spice. Nice flavors for such a small cigar. Recommended.


----------



## TonyB6255 (Dec 29, 2015)

I work from home but it has been cold or rainy here the last couple months. I bought a few different mini's to go on the deck for a quick smoke and I am really enjoying them.


----------

